# What Would You Call This Sauce?



## frizbee (Sep 27, 2003)

I made a dish for my boss, and he liked it so much they want me to submit it to the home office because it is cheaper that what we already serve. Problem is I just sort of winged it with the things I like, (wasn't an established recipe from my knowledge anyway), and I have no idea what to call it.
This is the dish:
Tilapia broiled
6 P&D shrimp
And a sauce I made by reducing white wine, pineapple juice and finished it with heavy cream. I reduced both the wine and juice about half each and basically used the cream to thicken the whole thing so it was sort of the consistency of thin caramel sauce. I’d hit with c ream, and reduce, hit with some more until it was what I wanted. (I am sure I should have paid more attention to what I was doing, but I was just cooking from my heart really)
Anyway I am at a loss as to what kind of sauce this is (if there is even a specific name) or what to call the dish itself. 
The establishment is basically American continental type cuisine serving ribs, burgers, prime rib, BBQ chicken, and the like, so something fitting with that would be great.
Thanks guys....and hello to everyone. I have been away, busy with the new gig, and just wanted to say hello!
Frizbee


----------



## chefoncall (Jul 4, 2005)

Going by what you just said, it sounds to me that you made a pineapple veloute. Technically speaking. I am sure many people will argue with that. However, you could call it a pineapple white wine cream sauce. But really it is more of a veloute with out some thickener.I was almost going to say pineapple, ww, cream nage almost.


----------



## greg (Dec 8, 1999)

I would call it a nage with pineapple juice substituted for stock. A veloute by definition is stock thickened with roux. Heavy cream comes into play in some derivitives of veloute (e.g. Sauce Supreme), but I don't see a similarity in technique here. That's no reason not to borrow the name, though, if the consistency is similar. Translate veloute into English so as not to scare your customers and call it pineapple velvet sauce. It's not really about technique and French classical definitions on some menus, it's about getting your guests to order the item (particularly with highly perishable items like seafood). Not that _we_ won't argue about the techniques and definitions, though.


----------



## chefcwm (Mar 26, 2005)

Could simply call it a pineapple, ww, cream reduction. Sounds friendly enough and shouldn't scare off the unadventureous diners.


----------



## markv (May 16, 2003)

Yeah, how about just "Pineapple-Cream Sauce"?

Whether it is or isn't a veloute, (and it is isn't), I agree that you need a customer friendly name. 

Even if a customer knows what a veloute is, "pineapple-cream" sounds yummier.

Mark


----------



## miahoyhoy (Jul 23, 2002)

ya, I vote pineapple cream sauce.


----------



## chefoncall (Jul 4, 2005)

I too was hesitant to call it Veloute. However, I had to look at it from a methodical standpoint. There was no "real stock" added, however it did have two liquid components reduced and or flavored before the cream was added. So, somewhat techinally speaking substitue a few things here and a slight twist very well possible.Then I thought what if the guy just made a Bechemel no roux again. But how? Too many liquid components.

I do not think I would ever use a cream Nage. Of course I always try to use a rule in cooking as too never say never. Nages to me always seem better with a very fruity, spicy, broth, wine fortified, or lighly reduced stock. That comes to mind.

But, too really play it safe say pineapple white wine cream sauce.


----------



## botanique (Mar 23, 2005)

Hey Frizbee

Did you serve it on a starch or with a side?

How about giving it a Hawaiian theme for the menu? I know that sounds hokey, but I'm just throwing things out there. If your place is American hometown, I presume the menu is basic and to the point and not too fru fru. Seafood with Pineapple white sauce? Hawaiian white sauce? Hawaiian Tilapia and prawns?

Those were my first thoughts. I'm just trying to think menu friendly. I'll chew on it for a bit and get back to you...


----------



## randy (Jul 13, 2005)

Dole gravy.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

LOLOLOL....Randy you have lightened my day!!!!

throw some grilled pineapple on the side with almond rice....few scallions and call it a day.


----------



## botanique (Mar 23, 2005)

Aloha tilapia and shrimp


----------



## chefoncall (Jul 4, 2005)

While planning the end of summer feast. I have to add Panko Crusted Chicken filled with mango wedges and shredded coconut. Don't forget the Pineapple White Wine Sauce.


----------



## botanique (Mar 23, 2005)

R &S -- I sure hope that you are not making fun of me or my friend Frizbee


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

absolutely not.....naming a dish is extremely difficult for me and I have requested suggestions on many a non-standard technique before. 
Dole Gravy was pretty funny though, especially with all the frenchified variations flowing. This past week I had a chef at the market that made a salad....the name was over a dozen words long. No kidding....I've not eaten at his restaurant, but am curious to see how long it takes to read his menu.
As for me I take the lame way out often..."Julie's Special"


----------



## randy (Jul 13, 2005)

I quess I was making fun, sorry. Is there no humor here?

I've never mixed cream and pineapple juice, sounds odd to me. But, when I do have the urge [or lack of proper ingredients for classic or traditional sauces] and decide to create some MacGyver dish I typically shy away from names, I'd rather describe it.

If something catchy is desired, how about calling the dish "Love Over Gold"?

It the 2nd song on Dire Straits "Alchemy" disc....get it?


----------



## chefoncall (Jul 4, 2005)

I get on here to add to the conversations. I do not get involved in any personal type stuff. When the convesation continued onto following into writing a menu. Why not follow? It is what I love to do. It is a great tool for all of us to learn. Just goes to show. Why can't we have fun and enjoy the food humor and technique, or are we going to ruin a good thing?


----------



## botanique (Mar 23, 2005)

I'm sorry, my fault if I miscommunicated, I agree we should keep it on the food and enjoy -- and help each other. I thought your last comment about the panko chicken with mango etc. was creative, and I thought you were trying to have fun with it (you made me laugh in a good way), and my comment regarding R&S making fun was not meant to sound angry or anything, it was meant much lighter than that. I'm fumbling with words here -- now I'm afraid I'll say something else wrong! I apologize if I put any negativity out there! Didn't mean to at all! 

I loved what I did as well, and still love it in the kitchen. Its a passion, and the main thing in my life that ever made sense to me.

So, back to the topic at hand!


----------



## frizbee (Sep 27, 2003)

Thanks to Mark V for:
Pineapple-Cream Sauce
I thought of this, however I also thought of how I would react to a dish named this…Scares me personally, because I think of a tart orange creamcicle. But that isn’t to say that I am against it. It just didn’t seem right to me, pineapple and cream, and I made the darn dish, and I know it’s pretty tasty. I am keeping that as a strong contender. Thanks again to you and all that voted for it!

Thanks also to chefcwm for:
pineapple, ww, cream reduction. Which I also gave consideration to. My internal rejection to it was too many words. This restaurants ppa (for dinner) is about $14.00. even though we have prime rib and some pricier items, and they sell…people mainly come see us for fried shrimp or fish, burgers, our huge salads and pastas. Very low key, low to mid priced joint. So I didn’t want to intimidate with high end descriptions and wordy menu items. But again as with the Pineapple cream sauce, I am not completely against and will hold it as a contender. Thanks for the input and those that echoed the title.

Thanks to CHEFONCALL:
For enlightening me a bit. I had never heard of a nage sauce, and still don’t know how to pronounce it…(is it like nag with a silent “e” on the end or like naagee?) I am going to google it for content but would like the pronunciation please. Thanks!

To BOTANIQUE:
I opted to serve it with steamed broccoli, just because I LOVE BROCCOLI, and I suspected the sauce would pair well, which it did. But the guest would have the choice of fries, loaded potato, broccoli, or our mixed veg (broccoli, calui, snow peas, and carrots). 
“Hawaiian Tilapia and Shrimp”, and “Aloha tilapia and shrimp” please forgive the edit….I love these ideas! I think it gives the patron enough to be intrigued, and let the server/menu description speak for it self with content! Love them both…thanks…I think they are very menu friendly and because we have a dish call San Francisco pasta lends to the geographical appeal, you know of eating something in Charleston that you may find in Hawaii.

Thanks to Randy:
For giving me a much needed from the gut laugh. Dole gravy…I wish I could…I think it would work in the right setting…too funny.
Also “I've never mixed cream and pineapple juice, sounds odd to me.” It seemed odd to me too, however I was pressed for time, and the pineapple juice and white wine, were very thin to me. I wanted something with more texture, and didn’t want to thicken with corn starch. (I don’t even know if we have any on premises…will have to look tomorrow.) So I grabbed the heavy cream and just added it bit by bit. It was a pleasant surprise to me personally.

“If something catchy is desired, how about calling the dish "Love Over Gold"?” I do get it and you also remind me why I love chefs and this industry. That is brilliant. Good song btw.
Thanks you guys…will let you know how it works out in the end!


----------



## botanique (Mar 23, 2005)

Frizbee, Thank you for the considerate, positive feedback. Its great to know you got helpful information from us!

BROCCOLI LOVERS OF THE WORLD UNITE!


----------



## greg (Dec 8, 1999)

Nage is pronounced with a long "a" ("a" pronounced "ah") and a soft "g" (pronounced sort of like a "j").


----------



## chef parise (Aug 22, 2005)

or Pinechemel


----------



## coffeekitten (Apr 18, 2005)

a veloute is thickined with roux


----------



## kerryclan (Mar 13, 2005)

Fred is a nice name.


----------



## beefcheeks (Apr 3, 2005)

Just a couple reasons I would not use Hawaiian themed names associated with this dish. Firstly, tilapia is highly regarded as a "rubbish" fish here in Hawaii. Found mostly in polluted canals and near sewage drains. 

Secondly, not all dishes made with pineapple need be considered Hawaiian. It's a perception that outsiders may view as Hawaiian cuisine. On the other hand, instead of the cream add some coconut cream to a pineapple/ww reduction, mount with some butter a la Buerre Blanc, and viola!... pineapple-coconut buerre blanc!! Now that's Hawaiian!... or maybe... Pina Colada???


----------



## deltadoc (Aug 15, 2004)

"(Whatever fish) and Shrimp with Costa Rican style Seafood Sauce"

A little restaurant near Paradiso CR served a similar dish. The Costa Rican pineapple seems far sweeter to me than Hawaiian pineapple. I'm not completely sure it was a cream sauce or a roux, but it sure was good, as you say!

doc


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Beurre Jaune?  Actually if you get the canned kind you can drain the water and mount the white fat part just like butter.


----------



## foodlady (Aug 26, 2005)

Your recipe sounds good. Being in the seafood industry and having 16 years of experience doesn't make an expert of me, but simple always seems to work. Fresh Tilapia with Jumbo Shrimp and Creamy Pineapple Sauce. Try a fresh herb for color and flavor next time i.e. cilantro. It will give your dish extra pizazz.


----------



## randy (Jul 13, 2005)

cilantro with cream?...bluuuucccchhhhh


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

Let's play nice. I happen to like pickles on my peanut butter sandwiches.


----------



## botanique (Mar 23, 2005)

ROTFLMAO Jim, that is so funny! My best friend in Jr. High loved peanut butter and pickle sandwiches and ate them almost every day for lunch. In the 20+ years since then, I have never met anyone else who liked that! Thank you -- you just brought me a flood of good memories


----------



## kerryclan (Mar 13, 2005)

Guess you don't like much Latin food.


----------



## redace1960 (Apr 1, 2005)

what the heck was wrong with gregs "pineapple velvet sauce' waaaaay back on page one? sounded pretty yummy to me.
kerryclan: 'fred' IS a nice name. 
fred the sauce. yeah. 
..................ok, im just going to leave that alone now.


----------



## kerryclan (Mar 13, 2005)

"Fred" is as good a name as most we've come up with for this, IMO.

What's wrong with "Talapia and Shrimp in Creamy Pineapple Sauce" I'll never know. I'd order it. I hate pretentious sounding names for food. Much prefer a simple name that tells me what it is, but that's just me.


----------

